# Screen size vs resolution on handsets



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2017)

Which is better??

Im looking to pick up a huawei mate 9 but thats 1080p for a 5.9" phone  There are other phones available that cost around the same but 5.5" for 1440p

So which one would you go for??

Im after a handset with a little more screen estate.


----------



## Komshija (May 29, 2017)

"Phones" with screen size of 5.5" or bigger are phablets. I would suggest to go to some store which has demo models to see how big they really are. Anything over 150 mm in length and over 70mm in width regardless of thickness will be extremely uncomfortable for small, medium and even big hands. Not to even mention that you'll have to carry additional bag for it since it will not comfortably fit into the pocket.

If you are OK with that, than I recommend a phone with better pixel density, although anything over 350 ppi will be outstanding.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 29, 2017)

Komshija said:


> "Phones" with screen size of 5.5" or bigger are phablets. I would suggest to go to some store which has demo models to see how big they really are. Anything over 150 mm in length and over 70mm in width regardless of thickness will be extremely uncomfortable for small, medium and even big hands. Not to even mention that you'll have to carry additional bag for it since it will not comfortably fit into the pocket.
> 
> If you are OK with that, than I recommend a phone with better pixel density, although anything over 350 ppi will be outstanding.



Im fine with that my oppo Find 7A as a ppi of 441 for a 5.5" @ 1080p


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 4, 2017)

Phones with that Res. is just a huge trend/race. Sicken me. 1080P is All you ever need on such Small Screens. Heck i had a 720P Res. on a 4.7inch Display and was ok with that Plus' the Battery Life was good. If only we lowered the Screen Res. then our Phones would have decent Battery Life but no they want more Res. on such Small Displays...


----------



## monim1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I'll advise you to take the 5.5".
I have mainly two reasons for this:

1440p
5.5" fits good in men's pocket


----------



## Frick (Aug 20, 2017)

On my Samsung S7 there's zero difference between 1080p and 1440p. Below 1080p things get worse though.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 20, 2017)

How do people even use 5.9" or larger phones?
I've only seen one exception that made sense, when sold an LG Flex (got it in trade, but couldn't use it without looking like a dumbass).
The buyer was a ~2m10cm (7ft for the ones stuck in last century) 150kg older guy. I'm not a small person myself, but I felt like a midget near that dude. He looked almost as big as The Mountain from Game of Thrones!

Just my opinion: if you want large screen, go with 5.5" 1440p. If you are not sure, go with 1080p 5-5.2". I'm still using a 4.7" HTC One M7 and never felt at disadvantage. Planning to upgrade to Xiaomi Mi5.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2017)

Frick said:


> On my Samsung S7 there's zero difference between 1080p and 1440p. Below 1080p things get worse though.



Right, I have my S7 display also set at 1080p usually. (according to samung at 1080p the battery should last a little longer on a charge, personally I don't know that for sure though)
Except when I want to use Gear VR, then it needs to be at 1440p.
This is my first phone that fits 5 icons from left to right on the home screen, I really like that.


----------



## qubit (Aug 20, 2017)

My Moto X Style has a 5.7" 1440p display and it's gorgeous. Even at that size the difference in refinement is noticeable, so I voted 1440p.

Having said that, a 1080p display at 5.9" is still perfectly serviceable if you prefer it. Heck, I'm using a 27" 1080p monitor for my gaming rig that I'm writing this post on - and that's a whole lot bigger!


----------

